# Fudge is having Surgery(RESULTS ARE IN)



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well some of you may remember that Fudge had this bump on his leg that looked like a cyst. Well it wasn't a cyst at all. It is solid and he has to have laser surgery on Friday to have it removed. The vet said it could be a form of cancer  . I am hoping that the lab results will come back and say negative but now I am not going to get my hopes up, because I thought we would go to the vet and they would just drain it and it would be over with. This really sucks I am going to be so worried till the results get back after it is removed.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, I hope everything works out okay for Fudge. It just seems strange how quickly that popped up. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh poor baby I will be sending good thoughts your way :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oh poor little fudge  I hope everything turns out ok for you I will keep you all in my thoughts! please keep us updated! :wave:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor little Fudge!  I'm shocked that it's solid like that after just popping out so suddenly. I feel so badly for you..

Please keep us updated, I'll have my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Fudge that all is well...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Poor Fudge  

I will keep my fingers crossed for him as well. Madison and Rylie will keep their paws crossed.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

poor poor baby 
i hope the surgery goes well and fudge is back to normal in no time!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I hope it comes back negative and Fudge will be OK


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh little Fudge  Gizzie and I will keep our fingers crossed for you and a little prayer wouldn't be bad either :wink: 

Sending you lots of huggies and puppy kisses...Try to remain calm and hope for the best...Please keep us posted...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Good luck little Fudgie! Be strong!
Carl and I will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I do hope all will be well.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I will say a prayer for Fudge. I believe it will b e okay for him. Hang in there.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Im so sorry, I hope its nothing to worry about. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Fudge!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i hope fudge is alright kim, my thoughts and prayers are with you both


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

My thoughts an prayers are with you an Fudge also! Hope everything turns out for the better.. ~hugs~


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope everything turns out well for Fudge, and that the tests come back ok. Thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

You will be in our thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

*hope all is well*

I hope all turns out okay. My thoughts are with you.

Tammie


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way from Taco and Nina and Anne


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Oh little Fudge  Gizzie and I will keep our fingers crossed for you and a little prayer wouldn't be bad either :wink:
> 
> Sending you lots of huggies and puppy kisses...Try to remain calm and hope for the best...Please keep us posted...


Tito, Marley and I totally agree. All our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I just seen this now. I'm so sorry Kim  . I wish it was just a cyst. I hope Fudge does great and makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm getting ready to take him in about 40 minutes.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Good luck! Hope things go smoothly.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I just dropped him off and he was scared to death. There was a woman in there with 5 cats being nuetered and she was saying "Oh you have the cutest little Teacup" grrrrr I just ignored her and answered the receptionists questions like In case of heart failure do you want us to try to ressessitate. I was like omg if something goes wrong you better do everything in your power to get him back!!!! I told her I would be waiting right by the phone all day to here from them.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

**Waits to hear that Fudge is doing well.................**


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awww bless I hope he gets better quickly. Give him lots and lots of kisses from me and Triny :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Any update Kim? This must be so scary.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope haven't heard anything yet  . They had a bunch of cats to nueter so it is probably a busy day up there.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge is home and is doing great!!! He has 3 staples that need to come out in 10 days and he had 2 little tiny bumps on his lip removed with a laser. They won't know the results of the lab tests until Tuesday. Here are some pics of his ouchies.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Poor Fudge. Lots of rest and treats. Glad to hear everything is okay.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so glad fudge is home and everything went okay kim


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awww bless little fudge :sad4: 
Hope he is feeling better real soon.
Sending my kisses his way :love7:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Awww..poor Fudge. I'm glad to hear he is home and doing well.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that everything is well with Fudge. I hope that his lab results come back clear


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww poor Fudgy! What a trooper.
Give him a cookie for me!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm happy that Fudge is home with you and weill say a prayer that his test come out good.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Thinking of you and Fudge and hoping everything turns out ok when you get the results on Tuesday! 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

hugs for fudge


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Poor baby Fudge. Those are some boo boos.  Good to hear everything went o.k., give him a big hug for me.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I was just thinking about Fudge, and hope his test results came back without any problems. Hope he is still doing well.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

hope the results come back good! glad he is doin ok an recovering well!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

No results yet. They called the lab today and the lab said they might have them to us on Friday.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

How nerve-wracking!! I'm sure the results will come back clear!! Carl and I will keep our fingers crossed!!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Any news on your baby yet? I hope the tests came back negative, and he is doing well.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I hope you get good news when the results come back. I'm glad he's doing well!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Just got back from the vet and the results of the test came back negative for cancer!! YAY I am so relieved. The vet told me what type of lump it was but it was a real long name, she said that usually very large dogs get them like danes and labs and they will just pop up over night and they usually appear on the back and sides, and they usually appear between 9 months to 1 year old so Fudge is just weird he is 2 1/2 years old, a small dog, and it was on his leg. Thats why the vet said she was worried because he just didn't fit in the category that they usually appear in. He had his staples removed too and has healed up really good.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Great news !!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

kim that is wonderful news


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

YAY!!!!! im so glad everything came back good! i think fudge deserves some extra treats now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is fantastic news!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Wooohooo!! Congrats on the great news. My labs got those, the vet called them a fatty lypoma. They use to get the exactly where your vet said too, on the side etc.

So glad that everything is great with your Fudge


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Yay! I am so happy to hear that Fudge is okay! My dog, Buddy, has those too! I bet you are just so relieved and will finally get a good night's sleep! Give him lots of hugs and kisses from me and Junie!!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Blessings for little Fudge. It seems like a life time when you are waiting on results from your baby. I hope the lesion is benign and he will be back to normal.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

so glad to hear that the results came back to you with good news! give Fudge some xtra kisses for me pleeeaaasssee!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

What a relief! That's great news--so happy for Fudge and you.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge is really happy right now and being spoiled constantly. He is also happy that the vet said not to give him a bath for another week :roll: .


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Whoo! Congratulations! What a relief, huh? :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That's awesome news!!! :hello1: 
Yay Fudge!


----------

